# Meow is changed



## Mayflowers (Aug 14, 2007)

My male 2 year old cat's meow has changed in the last 2 days. He kind of squeeks instead of meowing. Can a cat get laryngitis? He's the pic left.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've never had this happen, but I've seen other posts where cats have experienced this. If he is otherwise acting and eating normally, I would monitor him for a few days and see what happens. If it doesn't improve a vet visit would be in order.

I've moved this to Health & Nutrition for you, the forum you posted in is for questions and help regarding technical issues with the forum itself.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I've had it happen to 2 of my kids. Both times they were healthy other than a weird sounding meow. It lasted about a week, or so, and then they were back to their normal selves.


----------



## Mayflowers (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks so much for your help! I've had cats most of my life and I never had this problem! He seems fine otherwise,...We just got a new kitten a few weeks ago...I wonder if he caught something from the kitten??? Or he's jealous? Maybe I'll take him to the vet to be on the safe side..great another $100.


----------



## Mayflowers (Aug 14, 2007)

I took him to the vet and she said he has a sore throat and some congestion. She gave me antibiotics for a week..

Now my kitten has a runny eye and I have to take her after work today!

This is getting expensive!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The stress of introducing a new cat into the house can bring on a URI sounds like that's what you have going on. Hope they're both on the mend soon.



Mayflowers said:


> This is getting expensive!


Comes with the territory...


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I hope they both are feeling better soon. It sucks when your babies are sick. If it makes you feel any better, I just spent $600 in less than a week on kittens that aren't even mine (born in my yard because my neighbor won't neuter his cats and leaves them outside). Vets are expensive, but ya gotta do it. Good luck.


----------



## Mayflowers (Aug 14, 2007)

AddFran you are a wonderful person! My sister's husband would bring home stray kittens too. They have 2 dogs and 4 cats now. 

I'm pretty stressed out over the kitten. I'm worried beause she's still sneezing and I'm putting medicine in her eyes for an infection and the vet is afraid she'll get diarrhea if she puts her on antibiotics. My sister thinks she should be on something if she's still sneezing.

The girl at the counter at the vet clued me in on the pet pill treats at PetSmart. The ones you put a pill in the hole and pinch them and then feed them to the pet? They're working great so far. My older cat took two already that way! Glad she told me about them


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

That's awesome that the pill pockets are working for you!! 
Just do what you can for the kitten until she gets better or the vet decides to give antibiotics. Make sure she's drinking and staying hydrated. If you feed wet food, add some extra water to the food so they both get more moisture! Good luck. 

Oh and I'm up to 5 cats, 1 dog and 5 bottlefed orphans. 8O (but we're not keeping these guys!)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If the kitten is drinking and eating, doesn't have a fever and isn't lethargic, then letting her fight this off on her own is much better than putting her on antibiotics. I'd just monitor her well and if you see signs of trouble (the ones I mentioned above) then get her to the vet quickly.


----------



## Mayflowers (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks! The kitten otherwise seems ok. She's eating her Kitten Chow, drinking water, using her potty ok.... She's active, pouncing, playing...
but sneezes every so often. The vet also gave me lysine to put on their food to boost immunity. The kitten wouldn't eat it so I put it in her mouth with my finger...then she ate it. kids! 

LOL! :lol: I thought I was done with my two "real" sons of 15 and 17. It's like having a baby all over again! My 15 year old decided that Lilly is "his" kitten, so he's been pretty good about watching her...


----------

